# Trouble finding brewers yeast in San Diego



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

A little help please?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

health food stores or vitamin stores.

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

thats where I get mine. an all organic food store. they keep it in the stand up cooler so it keeps better. I think its 10$ lb but that is alot of yeast.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Just order it from josh he has a pretty cheap price on it and shipping is not expensive, i can guaranteed you it will cost you the same amount as you would pay at health food store and you get much more.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> Just order it from josh he has a pretty cheap price on it and shipping is not expensive, i can guaranteed you it will cost you the same amount as you would pay at health food store and you get much more.


Yea I agree....that is where I buy from.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

+2 for Josh. I got a big ol' bag from him.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

well i guess ill prob go that route then


thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If you decide to go local, GNC usually has it.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Many grocery stores have a very similar / equivalent item which is called nutritional yeast. Brewers yeast is an active yeast whereas nutritional yeast is an inactive yeast. I purchase nutritional yeast in the bulk food section at Winco. I think that it is actually cheaper than brewers yeast.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I also use bulk nutritional yeast from Winco. Cheaper here than brewers yeast.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

As Dane said try GNC.


----------

